# Driver profile - side view mirrors



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi all - I’m teaching my daughter to drive, periodically in my M3. Her seating position is not the same. We adjust things and save her position to her profile. Seems all good. Next time in, select her profile and the right side view mirror doesn’t get back to position. Just noticed it didn’t work for my profile either. We can adjust it but it isn’t resetting to right position when we pick the relevant profile. Driver side one does work. 

Thoughts / recommendations?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you use easy entry? Are you possibly saving in that profile instead of one of your profiles?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

On my last car sometimes the mirror would get out of alignment with its drive gear and then appear to be stuck. The "fix" was to push gently on the outer edge of the mirror glass until you feel it move. Don't keep pushing until you hear something break - but if you feel it skip a gear tooth, that's ok. After that, adjust it to preference, and see if it does so correctly.

If it doesn't, you might need to schedule mobile service to replace the motor mechanism.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi - thanks for replies. I’m very confident we are saving her profile under her name. 

And the mirror moves via motor when we purposefully use the controls to do it. Simply doesn’t move in place automatically when selecting a new profile. Other mirror works right. Seat goes to correct place.


----------

